

Apple Said to Be in Talks to Buy Beats for $3.2 Billion - jschwartz11
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/05/08/apple-said-to-be-in-talks-to-buy-beats-for-3-2-billion/?_php=true&_type=blogs&partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961)

Other submissions, some have up-votes, some have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718133)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718137)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718146)

